# New Mod-Top Bunk Rails



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

First mod in our new 301BQ. Bed rails on top bunks. Made out of 1x10 oak board and 1/4 ply. Used "L" brackets for added support. These are not perm attached to the bed. Just slide this under the mattress. The weight of the mattress and child holds them in place. Left a little area open so they can climb up and down. The boys were climbing up and down all day and actually pulling themselves up by these. They look good and feel solid. Just need to stain them.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Very VERY sharp! Well done! With the little one up there (Spongebob sheets give that one away), are those L brackets on the inside of the bunk going to be an issue?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd recommend adding some padding and then wrapping the entire thing with some material. We bought some brown leather that matches the interior of our 301BQ. I really like how this came out. I have it secured to the bottom of the bed, so mine is not easily removed.


----------



## dmodechicky (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm glad to see this. I need to do something for the boys bunks in our camper. Looks like honey & I have a project!


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

dmodechicky said:


> I'm glad to see this. I need to do something for the boys bunks in our camper. Looks like honey & I have a project!


I think that this is going to be one honey-do list that he won't mind doing!


----------

